# Seite wird im Internet Explorer sehr fehlerhaft angezeigt



## R-M-D (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr 

Habe mal wieder ein problem^^
Und zwar habe ich eine Seite gemacht (suedsee-wassersport.de)
Im firefox ward alles perfekt dargestellt
aber wenn ich die Seite im Internet Explorrer öffne springt alles ducheinander ...

Könnt ihr mir da vllt weiter helfen ?
Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert... 

Unten links steht iwas mit syntaxfehler in zeile 29, aber in der zeile 29 steht nur <script>
habe den standart sry menu benutzt für die Navileiste..


LG
ps. hier nochmal die Seite http://suedsee-wassersport.de


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Du,

die Seite ist auch sehr fehlerhaft 

Mein Validator zeigt mir 39 Fehler an, der 1. dürfte auch gleich das Haar in der Suppe sein.

Du hast bei dem 1. inline-<script> in Zeile 8 eine öffnende Kommentar-Klammer, aber es fehlt vor dem Ende dieses <script>'s die passende schliessende Klammer.

Du kannst angesichts dessen froh sein, dass du überhaupt etwas siehst :suspekt:


----------



## R-M-D (26. Februar 2010)

Oh ja bin schon ein glückspilz xD
danke dir^^

ehmm habs nu entfernt
nun wirds auch dargestellt^^

Aber mcih wundert deshalb jetzt bei den sprys der hintergrund weiss ist ...


----------



## Munch (26. Februar 2010)

Also, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn die Flashanimation einen Transparenten hintergrund hat, kannst du dem Objekt glaube ich einen style="bgcolor:#000000" mitgeben, ansonsten musst du das in der Animation selber ändern.

Bin mir aber wirklich nicht 100% sicher, am besten mal im Flashforum nachfragen...

Grüße
Jan


----------



## R-M-D (3. März 2010)

mhh wieso flash ?
der flash hat nichts mit dem spry menu zutun

k habs hinbekommen
einfach aus this.createIframeLayer(menu) ein kommentarfeld machen 
also // davorsetzen^^


----------



## Maik (3. März 2010)

R-M-D hat gesagt.:


> k habs hinbekommen
> einfach aus this.createIframeLayer(menu) ein kommentarfeld machen
> also // davorsetzen^^


Dann darf ich das Thema  als erledigt markieren.

mfg Maik


----------

